# Test P Brew problem



## wishonekr (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi guys ive brewed Tren A and Test E without a problem when very smoothly.
When i tried to brew Test Prop with the same recipe, It wouldnt dissolve.
I heated it multiple times up to boiling point and nothing.. wasted 25g of TP powder.. I still got 25g left and i want to make use of it.
Heres what i used
2% BA
20% BB
35% EO
rest GSO.
I first put the powder into the beaker added ba and bb, heated water bath and put the beaker in and stirred and nothing. It wouldnt dissolve, so i though add the EO and GSO that might help and still nothing....
Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## gmta99 (Oct 7, 2011)

That's the same way I do it down and it dissolves within a minute, maybe bad powder


----------



## wishonekr (Oct 7, 2011)

gmta99 said:


> That's the same way I do it down and it dissolves within a minute, maybe bad powder



Thats what i was thinking... ima have to find a new source for Raws..
Im thinkin RnM
Idk what to do with my other 25g...


----------



## gmta99 (Oct 7, 2011)

Rnm prop powder is G2g


----------



## tyzero89 (Oct 7, 2011)

Dang man that sux.... i would have started with a smaller batch though. like 50ml cuz now you lost a bunch of your other stuff too like BA and such. My Prop that i brewed took a few minutes to fully dissolve with heat. Id have to say that your prop was cut with something. I would look into finding a new source.


----------



## wishonekr (Oct 7, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


> Dang man that sux.... i would have started with a smaller batch though. like 50ml cuz now you lost a bunch of your other stuff too like BA and such. My Prop that i brewed took a few minutes to fully dissolve with heat. Id have to say that your prop was cut with something. I would look into finding a new source.



Yeah ima look into RnM they seem legit and g2g...
The fcked thing is that i bought 20g of Tren A, Dbol, Winny, Nolva and 50g of Test E and P....  God damn it....
But the Tren A and Test E brewed smoothly and colour looks alright. Nice Golden brown for the Tren A.. I started pinning on the 2nd of Oct so its too early to tell..
Ill start with RnM see how it goes from there.


----------

